# Sourcecode for ATITool or "How to read temperatures from GPU"



## theojk (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm using ATITool since yesterday and I like it.
I have overclocked my cards to the max (with watercooling). 
But now I want to monitor the temperatures of the GPUs (and maybe the core and memory clock) during gameplay.
I have a Logitech G15-Keyboard with a LCD and I have written a program to display the CPU usage on all 4 cores and the temperature of the CPU. I want to add the GPU-temperature and the core/memory clock to this display. 
If there is a sourcecode available I could take the information from it. 

Or maybe someone can give me this information directly.
All I would need is a information how to read the values from the ATI-driver.
(e.g. for the CPU-temperature it is a call to the motherboard-monitoring .DLL)

Thanks.


----------



## Baum (Feb 13, 2008)

may be the log file will do the trick.
temp should be logged there.


----------

